# Sticky  Jan 10, 2023 NXT New Year's Evil Discussion Thread



## Chelsea

More graphics:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611754543200575490

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611890429414227969


----------



## Dolorian

Chelsea said:


> More graphics:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611754543200575490


Did they say already who will be in the battle Royale?


----------



## Chelsea

Dolorian said:


> Did they say already who will be in the battle Royale?


Apparently the women listed in the first graphic (OP)

Gigi Dolin, Jacy Jayne, Ivy Nile, Tatum Paxley, Jakara Jackson, Dani Palmer, Valentia Feroz, Cora Jade, Zoey Stark, Kiana James, Elektra Lopez, Lash Legend, Amari Miller, Sol Ruca, Wendy Choo, Indi Hartwell, Fallon Henley, Nikkita Lyons, Lyra Valkyria, and Thea Hail

Source: 20-Woman NXT Battle Royal Set For New Year's Evil - Diva Dirt


----------



## Mutant God

I'm guessing either Zoey or Tiffany (21 Joker wild) wins the Battle Royal 

Going through a gauntlet seems like a face thing to do for Pretty Deadly unless they sabotaged all of their opponents


----------



## toontownman

Actually looks like a pretty fun card. Looking forward to it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Mutant God said:


> I'm guessing either Zoey or Tiffany (21 Joker wild) wins the Battle Royal
> 
> Going through a gauntlet seems like a face thing to do for Pretty Deadly unless they sabotaged all of their opponents


I hope Tiffany Stratton doesn’t return at the Battle Royale match because I don’t want her to lose and if she does win then we know she won’t beat Roxanne lol. Whenever Roxanne gets called up then that will be the time to pull the trigger on Tiffany winning the women’s title


----------



## Mutant God

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I hope Tiffany Stratton doesn’t return at the Battle Royale match because *I don’t want her to lose* and if she does win then we know she won’t beat Roxanne lol. Whenever Roxanne gets called up then that will be the time to pull the trigger on Tiffany winning the women’s title


I could see her feuding with whoever eliminates her which gives her something to do before her title shot.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'd love for Tiffany to win, but that means they job her out against the midget. Ugh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Edit: forget it... its only a 20 women battle royal and they have their competitors in the match already according to the picture


----------

